# Im gettin a new s14 kouki!



## Kouki Monster (Jun 2, 2005)

Sup All!
I have been a big fan of import cars. I just got out of the military and shipped over my BMW 850i. but DAMN! Gas prices are ridiculous! So, it was time for a change. This weekend, I pick up my 98 240sx. All stock. I am paying 7500 for it. 78000 miles. I think it a pretty good deal. I gotta drive that bad boy from WV all the way back to Cali! But ive done my research. I have the KA in it now, I am still considering if I want to do the SR swap yet. Im lookin for small things I can do to increase performance and/or appearance. The problem is, unlike my v12 puppy, the 240 needs more power. I dont want to do too much on the KA and then turn around and get my swap on and have to sell my old upgrade parts. Anyone got any solutions on what they did? Straoght for the SR or wait and do small stuff in the mean time? This is my first posting so forgive me if I know too little. I did the research, so I know the difference between the KA and SR, but I normally see posting on high HP SR's... a lot more than KA's....but anyway, Ill check up on this thread later. Take it easy all. (So excited...I get it this Friday)


----------



## Kouki Monster (Jun 2, 2005)

*kouki to s15?*

Also, can anyone send me a link to a forum describing the difference between an s14 kouki and an s14? or tell me the difference? thanks


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

S14 Kouki= 97 and 98 models with the slanted headlights.
S14 Zenki= 95 and 96 models with the oval headlights.
that is the only difference between them, they still have the same engine. if its an SE, it has 5 lugs, white gauges, etc.


----------



## Kouki Monster (Jun 2, 2005)

*s14 to s15*

I meant a difference between a s14kouki and a s15 (jap)


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ok, the S14 in japan has an SR20DET with a 5-speed transmission and has about 220hp, different body style, etc. the S15 has an SR20DET with a 6-speed transmission with about 230-240hp(i'm guessing). there is more differences, but i don't want to go into more detail about it.


----------



## Kouki Monster (Jun 2, 2005)

*Cool*

Thanks Nismo


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

to be honest i ran a ka-t before i did my sr i ran 287 hp at 11 psi but thats about as much as your gonna be able to take on stock bottom end generally speaking you shouldnt run over like 7 or 8 . The ka is a 2.4 ltr naturally aspirated truck motor from the states . While the sr is a 2.0 turbo motor and 205 hp to 250 hp ranging in what year and model sr swap you do . The ka has good torque but its a truck motor so the internals have to be replaced pretty soon after you do your ka-t simply due to weak internals . VS the sr can take some pretty good abuse on the bumpsticks


----------



## Kouki Monster (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok! I got the baby! :hal: . I am considering my first upgrade. I know it has a huge air filter, Ill check up on that It has silvia emblems in the back, and eiback sportline springs on it. Oh and a Greddy short shift. I am looking towards Fuel Management first. Is this the best way to start off? Anyone have recommendations for what to get? I f I do an engine swap, will I have to replace the fuel management?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

let me get those silvia emblems. :thumbup:


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

well to be honest theres no need to do the fuel management if you don't do the turbo setup cause if you think about it the only time you need to adjust your fuel flow or pressure is when you add more air like in a turbocharger so just leave that alone and attack your basic mods first like exhaust , air intake , shifter , clutch , flywheel , etc . Basically the best mod is adding boost then go from there .


----------



## Kouki Monster (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Ok. I was checkin out the car and a carfax report aparantly, there was damage to the bumper. Under the hood, the fan shroud was pretty busted. I need to get another one and put it in... A new one costs $160! So, Im checkin junkyards around my area...a piece of plastic shouldnt cost that much. Ok, on to the Mods...Is my huge cone air filter the same as the intake? I dont think ill need another intake. Is there a difference? I would imagine it would only be a small HP difference unless its one of those high speed nitrogen cooled sir intakes. If there is no ifference, Ill start with an exhaust. Any recommendations?


----------



## Kouki Monster (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh, and just a random tech question, Every now and then, my car makes a like an indicator light sound like im turning left or something. Nissan said its probably the relay. Ill look into it. Also, the reverse lights dont work. I checked the fuses, i couldnt see anything for reverse lights, so Nissan said to start by making sure that there is power to the reverse lights when you reverse, im guessing with a multimeter, and he said something about a switch under the car. Anyone know what he is talking about?


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

well before you even go that far do the simple thing of just changing the light bulb start there since its the easiest .


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

oh yeah and which fan are you talking about the auxiliary fan or the fan on the front of the block ?


----------



## Kouki Monster (Jun 2, 2005)

I checked the bulbs...they are good. Ive been checkin nation wide for the fan shroud. Yea, its the one on the front of the block


----------

